# Excelentes fotos NASA



## filipept (20 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

Excelentes fotos tiradas do espaço a nuvens

The sun: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1319484.ece

Slideshow: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...lideshowPopup=true&articleId=1319684&nSlide=1


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2008 às 21:45)

Sem duvida Belas fotos


----------

